# Victor Sinclair Primeros Churchill Cigar Review - Same Destination, Different Road



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess the previous reviewer, "pipemaker" and I reached about the same conclusion about the worth of this cigar, we just took different roads. Wit...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Primeros Churchill Cigar Review - Same Destination, Different Road


----------

